# kenwood help



## Hawthornecrazy (Oct 26, 2015)

could someone give me an idea of what year this bike might be and an approximate value I want to make an offer on it and be fair to the gentleman selling it. Thanks in advance


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 26, 2015)

Circa 1902. Kenwood made sewing machines as well.


----------



## shoe3 (Oct 27, 2015)

Kentwood was Sears 1899 1905 era offer 175


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 27, 2015)

Personally, I see this up to 1k in value to someone that covets originality with those tires.
A decent saddle, leather tool bag, grips, pedals, badge, bells..add it up.
I'd like to see how that fork mounted bell operates!
I'd offer less than that, but strong as I thinks it's got some real character.
I'd like a shot at it, I'll say that.
Chris


----------



## bricycle (Oct 27, 2015)

Over a grand in value..... date sounds right


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Oct 27, 2015)

are you going to part it out?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 27, 2015)

Wheeled Relics said:


> 1k value in part out, well under that complete.




Wheels 300
tires, even if hard 100
chain 100
pedals 200
 Kool chain wheel/crank 100
 grips/bars 150
saddle 100
bells and pouch 200
over 1200 w/o frame/fork....


----------



## bricycle (Oct 27, 2015)

Wheeled Relics said:


> are you going to part it out?




let's hope not! I'd try to scrounge up $$$ for the whole bike somehow..... 'course, I'm after Chris.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 27, 2015)

I can understand the sum of its parts>whole bike argument on girls bicycles because of demand, but to capture an unmolested machine like this SHOULD have at least equal to if not greater sum than the profit of scatter.
You can always buy a TOC saddle or pedals, but much less opportunities like this...that has value, but folks often want to "get a good deal."
Chris


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 27, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> I can understand the sum of its parts>whole bike argument on girls bicycles because of demand, but to capture an unmolested machine like this SHOULD have at least equal to if not greater sum than the profit of scatter.
> Chris






*Amen ......*


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm still waiting to hear back from the person that owns it but no I would never part a bike like that out. That is a true survivor and needs to stay that way. Thanks for the input guys I will keep you posted.


----------

